# Curing chamber heated up, is my meat lost?



## haukeg (Mar 2, 2020)

Hello, I am in the middle of my first cure of a couple coppa’s and my curing chamber (modified wine fridge) crapped out on me while at work. My babies were out of proper environment for 5 hrs or so and got up to 80F and down to 70%RH - but I quickly moved them to another chamber. See chart below for more detail.  Should I assume they are bad now? Thank you.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 2, 2020)

No, you are fine. 81°F for 6 hours on even a Salt only Coppa would be of little concern and if you added Cure#2, you are totally covered...JJ


----------



## haukeg (Mar 2, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> No, you are fine. 81°F for 6 hours on even a Salt only Coppa would be of little concern and if you added Cure#2, you are totally covered...JJ


Thanks, however this is a salt only cure (no #2 unfortunately). Looks like I had about 4 hrs rise from 70 to 80.  Is there any way to tell if this will have nuked it after I get to proper weight (specific molds or other signs)?  I’m currently at 15% moisture loss.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 3, 2020)

Even Salt only, the bacteria is only on the surface. At 15%, the surface should be quite dry. While Salt doesn't necessarily kill dangerous bacteria, it does inhibit growth. At 70-80°F a chunk of Fresh meat is considered safe exposed for 2-4 hours depending on which Agency's regs you trust.
Your's  was Salted, had a fairly dry surface and when it comes to some of the worst bacteria, was exposed to air which inhibits their growth. I would proceed with the curing.
As far as physical signs of a problem, a foul smell would be an indication of an issue. That's about it...JJ

BTW...If you are still concerned. Message me when they are done and I'll send my Address.


----------



## haukeg (Mar 3, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Even Salt only, the bacteria is only on the surface. At 15%, the surface should be quite dry. While Salt doesn't necessarily kill dangerous bacteria, it does inhibit growth. At 70-80°F a chunk of Fresh meat is considered safe exposed for 2-4 hours depending on which Agency's regs you trust.
> Your's  was Salted, had a fairly dry surface and when it comes to some of the worst bacteria, was exposed to air which inhibits their growth. I would proceed with the curing.
> As far as physical signs of a problem, a foul smell would be an indication of an issue. That's about it...JJ
> 
> BTW...If you are still concerned. Message me when they are done and I'll send my Address.


Thank you Chef Jimmy, I appreciate the responses! Also, I did spray with Bactoferm 600 and have a nice white fur evolving over them, so assume that is also helpful I’m for inhibiting the bad guys.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 3, 2020)

Yep. Penicillin produces antimicrobial  toxin. The white mold is  very good at keeping meat safe...JJ


----------

